# Just bought and watched The Boondock Saints for the first time ...



## Slayer89 (Mar 9, 2008)

I had heard a lot about this flick, but never checked it out before. So, today I was at Target, saw it, and decided to take a chance and just buy it. Damn, what an awesome movie! How'd I go this long without seeing it?


----------



## TimSE (Mar 9, 2008)

tis a bit good!
someone making it must have been metal as hell with all the random metal refrences in it hahah
It was sampled for the intro to bleeding through album
"angels dont kill" children of bodom song
"sell the thing for a Dimebag score" (about the dead cat) - dimebag obvz
theres somethin else i cant remember too but ya

wicked film!


----------



## playstopause (Mar 9, 2008)

Did you see "Overnight", the documentary on those who made that film? Brilliant.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 9, 2008)

One of the greatest movies ever 

You didn't really have to buy it to watch it though, some dude uploaded the whole movie to YouTube


----------



## TimSE (Mar 9, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Did you see "Overnight", the documentary on those who made that film? Brilliant.



Nah havnt seen that
might have too


----------



## Naren (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah. This was a very very good movie. That whole part in the beginning with the toilet being thrown off the roof was awesome.



TimSE said:


> "angels dont kill" children of bodom song



Actually that's not The Boondock Saints. That's American Psycho. Christian Bale's final lines in the movie, which are sampled in "Angels Don't Kill," are: "My pain is constant and sharp. And I do not hope for a better world for anyone. In fact, I want my pain to be inflicted on others. I want no one to escape."


----------



## Aberak (Mar 10, 2008)

"I can't believe that just f*cking happened!"

"Is it dead?"

Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2008)

"And Shepherds we shall be
For thee, my Lord, for thee.
Power hath descended forth from Thy hand
Our feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands.
So we shall flow a river forth to Thee
And teeming with souls shall it ever be.
In Nomeni Patri Et Fili Spiritus Sancti."


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Slayer89 (Mar 10, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> One of the greatest movies ever
> 
> You didn't really have to buy it to watch it though, some dude uploaded the whole movie to YouTube



Yeah, but I like owning DVDs for movies that I really enjoy, and I had a good feeling about this one.  Glad I was right, haha.



Chris said:


>




That scene was awesome.


----------



## Shorty (Mar 10, 2008)

Bloody brilliant film. So under-rated and should have been far more successful than it was.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 10, 2008)

"Alright, get your stupid fucking rope"


----------



## TimSE (Mar 10, 2008)

Naren said:


> Yeah. This was a very very good movie. That whole part in the beginning with the toilet being thrown off the roof was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's not The Boondock Saints. That's American Psycho. Christian Bale's final lines in the movie, which are sampled in "Angels Don't Kill," are: "My pain is constant and sharp. And I do not hope for a better world for anyone. In fact, I want my pain to be inflicted on others. I want no one to escape."



Tis quated in this film too 
"theyr angels! But angels dont kill"
"These guys are miles away by now! Theyr scared like 2 lil bunny rabbits"
In the police station when the 2 guys hand emselfs in


----------



## Naren (Mar 10, 2008)

TimSE said:


> Tis quated in this film too
> "theyr angels! But angels dont kill"
> "These guys are miles away by now! Theyr scared like 2 lil bunny rabbits"
> In the police station when the 2 guys hand emselfs in



Ah, so Children of Bodom got the title for their song from this movie! I didn't know that.

It does seem like the kind of movie that Alexi would be a fan of.


----------



## Zand3 (Mar 12, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> "Alright, get your stupid fucking rope"



the rope pwns all


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 13, 2008)

This is such an awesome movie.


"And there was a FIRE FIGHT!!!"


Willem Dafoe rules.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 13, 2008)

What ever happened to the sequel to this bad ass movie?


----------



## Slayer89 (Mar 13, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> What ever happened to the sequel to this bad ass movie?





wikipedia said:


> In June 2006, it was announced that due to the success of The Boondock Saints on DVD, 20th Century Fox has agreed to finance a sequel.[25] In September of 2006, a videooriginally released for a one night showing in May 2006was posted to the Boondocks website.[26] In this video, Duffy explains the legal issues of the sequel, confirms that the sequel will in fact be a reality, and mentions a new project called The Good King. It also announces that the film will have a theatrical release in the United States.



I guess Dafoe isn't going to be in it, though.


----------

